# Happy 1st Ruby! (pic heavy) :)



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

My girl Ruby turns 1 today!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday pretty girl Ruby (love the name)!

I love her intense stare, she's beautiful!


----------



## Marnie (Oct 11, 2011)

Happy birthday, Ruby. Love her dark color, she is beautiful.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

she looks great. love the pic in full stride


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

:birthday: wishing you many many more !!


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

Happy Birthday, Ruby!! Gorgeous girl!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday beautiful girl, and wishing for you many, many more. :birthday:


----------



## cindy_s (Jun 14, 2009)

:birthday:


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Happy Birthday Ruby! She is a beautiful girl ! Wishing you both many happy years!
Daisy and Lucky say they hope you get something Delish to eat!


----------



## Exocet77 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ruby says thanks to everyone for the B-day wishes!


----------



## Msmart (Dec 18, 2011)

Happy birthday ruby. Such a beautiful dog


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

:birthday: (belated) and many,many more!


----------

